# Intel Graphics HD 3000 suffisante pour du montage vidéo HD ?



## WorldPixel (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je vais (si la réponse de cette question est positif  ) acquéir un Mac Mini.
Je voulait savoir si la carte graphique d'Intel (Intel Graphics HD 3000) serait suffisante pour faire du montage vidéo HD, un peu d'image et de son. A part ça je ferais beaucoup d'application courante (mails, internet ...) mais aussi de la lecture de Films HD (brancher sur la télé).

Mon budget ne dépasse pas les 700 euros c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas cité la gamme au-dessus.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (16 Août 2011)

Suffisante ... si tu disposé à un peut-être un peu attendre oui . Si tu ne peux pas attendre 1/4 de seconde en plus alors Non .


----------



## limadala (17 Août 2011)

A moins de me tromper (en attendant l'avis des experts), je pense que la carte n'a d'importance que pour la 3D ainsi que les jeux.

Pour Final Cut Pro X, apple considère que la HD3000 est suffisante:

http://www.apple.com/befr/finalcutpro/specs/

Tu prends un mini de base, tu le gonfles en ram et dans 6/7 mois tu lui colles un ssd et tu te retrouves avec une petite fusée :rateau:


----------



## WorldPixel (17 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul tu veux dire au moment ou je place la photo (par exemple) et d'aprés toi ensuite il faut que j'attende 1/4 de seconde pour qu'elle soit enregistrée/reconnue par Final Cut Pro X.

limadala je le boost à 6 ou 8 Go de Ram + un disque dur externe de 1To et voila la petite FUSEE !! :rateau:

 


Merci


----------



## limadala (17 Août 2011)

WorldPixel a dit:


> Anderssonpaul tu veux dire au moment ou je place la photo (par exemple) et d'aprés toi ensuite il faut que j'attende 1/4 de seconde pour qu'elle soit enregistrée/reconnue par Final Cut Pro X.
> 
> limadala je le boost à 6 ou 8 Go de Ram + un disque dur externe de 1To et voila la petite FUSEE !! :rateau:
> 
> ...


Je parlais d'un ssd en interne.

Mais nous sommes dans un monde de "spidés" et de stressés et 1/4 sec est énorme pour certains :rateau:


----------



## Anderssonpaul (17 Août 2011)

je veux te dire que ton mac mini ne sera jamais un pro ...


----------



## limadala (17 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> je veux te dire que ton mac mini ne sera jamais un pro ...


Il n'a jamais dit qu'il le voulait...


----------



## WorldPixel (17 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> je veux te dire que ton mac mini ne sera jamais un pro ...



Oui je sais bien je n'ai jamais pensé que mon Mac Mini pourrait ressembler (coté perf.) à un iMac. 

Il sera déja mieu que celui proposé à l'achat.


----------



## Crazy_mouton (17 Août 2011)

limadala a dit:


> A moins de me tromper (en attendant l'avis des experts), je pense que la carte n'a d'importance que pour la 3D ainsi que les jeux.
> 
> Pour Final Cut Pro X, Apple considère que la HD3000 est suffisante:
> 
> ...



Totalement d'accord 

Je suis actuellement encore sous Windows Seven , j'ai un Dell XPS M1530 avec une carte graphique dédiée 8600M GT, ce qui est déjà pas mal...
Je vais m'acheter (après septembre) un mac mini, et j'ai pas mal hésité entre le modèle HD3000 et Radeon 6630M.

J'ai cherché les perfs du chipset HD3000 sur le site Notebookcheck, et il s'avère qu'il obtient de meilleurs résultats que ma 8600M GT

Donc si vous ne comptez pas jouer au dernier jeux, le chipset HD Graphics 3000 devrait largement suffire. Il peut même faire tourner Half Life 2 et CS Source en 1920x1080 sans problèmes 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-3000.37948.0.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

Par contre vu que la mémoire du HD3000 est partagée, le passage à 4Go est indispensable (voir 8Go)


----------



## kyffran94 (17 Août 2011)

La question qu'il serait judicieux de résoudre serait de savoir pour ce genre d'utilisation, le montage video hd, de connaitre quel processeur serai le mieux adapté, le dual core ou le quad core du serveur Mac mini. Un Mac mini serveur gonflé a bloc revient à 100 moins cher que le modèle haut de gamme qui cette a une carte graphique dédié, mais un processeur intel7 dual core. Décidément ce nouveau Mac mini fait couler beaucoup d'encre.


----------



## bymee (17 Août 2011)

kyffran94 a dit:


> Décidément ce nouveau Mac mini fait couler beaucoup d'encre.



Et il fait en interroger plus d'un sur ces besoins et moi je me demande toujours les différences réelles entre le MM de base (en Intel) et celui à 2,5GHz...


----------



## Crazy_mouton (17 Août 2011)

bymee a dit:


> Et il fait en interroger plus d'un sur ces besoins et moi je me demande toujours les différences réelles entre le MM de base (en Intel) et celui à 2,5GHz...



Tout simplement le double de performance 3D pour le modèle avec la Radeon 6630M


----------



## bymee (17 Août 2011)

Mouton Fou, désolée d'être bête mais la 3D ne sert que pour les jeux ?


----------



## Sion (17 Août 2011)

Non aussi dans le domaine de la vidéo ou du modélisme 

Pour la HD 3000, elle suffisante "au cas où je devrais un jour envisager l'hypothèse de faire du montage HD" bien que cette opération nécessite davantage un bon processeur. Dans l'un comme dans l'autre, si c'est une opération récurrente dans l'utilisation, c'est un Mac Mini 2,5 GHz avec GPU dédié qu'il faut privilégier.


----------



## bymee (17 Août 2011)

Bon eh bien, je sens que je vais dépenser 200 boules de plus... Mais étant donné que je souhaite que ma machine dure un certain temps...
Merci encore une fois de l'info Sion !


----------



## WorldPixel (18 Août 2011)

Merci de toutes vos réponses, en tout cas, pour moi le MM 2.3 GHz me suffira !! 

 Mon premier MAC !!


----------



## Crazy_mouton (18 Août 2011)

+1


----------



## limadala (18 Août 2011)

Je dirais même plus:
+1


----------



## Crazy_mouton (19 Août 2011)

Le test du mac mini "entrée de gamme" vient de tomber, il va sans doute en aider plus d'un à choisir.
http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127772/test-du-mac-mini-mi-2011-core-i5-bic-ur-2-3-ghz
Mon choix est fait et confirmé, ça sera le 2.3GHz + 8Go RAM + OCZ Vertex 2 120Go
Il y a trop peu d'écart de performance pour justifier les 200&#8364; supplémentaire, si ce n'est la carte graphique pour jouer.


----------



## limadala (19 Août 2011)

Crazy_mouton a dit:


> Le test du mac mini "entrée de gamme" vient de tomber, il va sans doute en aider plus d'un à choisir.
> http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127772/test-du-mac-mini-mi-2011-core-i5-bic-ur-2-3-ghz
> Mon choix est fait et confirmé, ça sera le 2.3GHz + 8Go RAM + OCZ Vertex 2 120Go
> Il y a trop peu d'écart de performance pour justifier les 200&#8364; supplémentaire, si ce n'est la carte graphique pour jouer.


Super et merci.   
Maintenant, je pense que nous avons tout pour choisir.
Reste le test du server, mais bon! ne m'interesse pas trop de toute manière.


----------

